# Pic of POLLED buckling



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally got a pic of Thyme!
He is DEFINATELY polled and if I had thought to get a close pic of his head when he was a few days old it would have been even better to see...the hair on his head at that time was just "peach fuzz" looked like velvet on a tennis ball!
He does have "bumps" and I hope its noticeable. He's 16 days old today

[attachment=2:220n7buy]002.JPG[/attachment:220n7buy]
[attachment=1:220n7buy]009.JPG[/attachment:220n7buy]
This last one was at a few hours old...hard to tell with no comparison pic of a horned kid but his short poll hair had no swirls and his sister was disbudded at 9 days old and had pointed bumps that steadily grew and his bumps at that age were not pointed or as big as his sister's
[attachment=0:220n7buy]015.JPG[/attachment:220n7buy]

Heres the link for a post I made 3 years ago when I was questioning the polled thing myself.. The kids names have changed and "Goldie" is now Heidi. you can see definate differences with polled and horned kids when they are compared side by side.
viewtopic.php?f=16&t=2433&start=0&hilit=polled


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Too cute Liz ..thanks for sharing.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------

